
The current state of JavaScript- Is it broken? - majikarp
https://javascriptjam.com/blog/state-of-javascript-in-2019/
======
zzo38computer
I do think they have added some good stuff to JavaScript, such as typed
arrays, big integers, arrow functions, strict mode, generator functions,
WeakMap, symbol type, etc.

But some features of JavaScript, I don't like much, such as automatic
semicolon insertion. Some features I find unnecessary.

And some stuff I thought they ought to add but didn't, such as a goto command,
macros, a popcount function for big integers, a built-in regular expression
quotation function (it can be implemented easily enough, but it seem the thing
that should be built-in), and a big integer date function (low priority, but
maybe in the far future, it ought to be added).

